# Weekend bike ride out of Pro Tour Cycle in Watchung...



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

For those interested, we will be riding 8 AM on every Sat. and Sunday, till the end of the year/season. Pro Tour Cycle is located on Rt. 22 behind Gray's florist. It sits between Sears and Crown Cadillac on the Eastbound side. You'll see a big yellow 'Bicycle's' sign on the highway. Across Rt.22 on the westbound is BJ's wholesale and Applebees. I think that should be more than clear for it's location.
The Saturday rides are little more competitive. They avg. at least 20 mph. Sunday's are more relaxed, so nobody gets dropped. Ride goes through Watchung, Stirling, etc. so plenty of hill work!! Nice open roads, no vehicles to fight with. We also do club races, time trials, for those seeking to challenge themselves. We're also planning a ride to Pennsylvania. For those that are into mountain biking, I do that also.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

fujiguy said:


> For those interested, we will be riding 8 AM on every Sat. and Sunday, till the end of the year/season. Pro Tour Cycle is located on Rt. 22 behind Gray's florist. It sits between Sears and Crown Cadillac on the Eastbound side. You'll see a big yellow 'Bicycle's' sign on the highway. Across Rt.22 on the westbound is BJ's wholesale and Applebees. I think that should be more than clear for it's location.
> The Saturday rides are little more competitive. They avg. at least 20 mph. Sunday's are more relaxed, so nobody gets dropped. Ride goes through Watchung, Stirling, etc. so plenty of hill work!! Nice open roads, no vehicles to fight with. We also do club races, time trials, for those seeking to challenge themselves. We're also planning a ride to Pennsylvania. For those that are into mountain biking, I do that also.


How Long Do you guys go out for?? I am looking to train for a century and would like to do some pretty good distances with a group.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

pdm362 said:


> How Long Do you guys go out for?? I am looking to train for a century and would like to do some pretty good distances with a group.


Saturday rides are short and hard. We do alot of sprint workouts. It's the day we schedule club races and time trials. Sunday's we do our long rides, usually 40+ miles. Both days though, your getting lots of hill work. If you know anything about Somerset county, It's elevated and it has some lung burning climbs, so it's a great way to supplement your century training.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there a back road you leave from? I dont think your first sprint is to get off of Rt 22.Live pretty close,would like to do the ride one of these weekends.Do you park at the shop?


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

prunepit said:


> Is there a back road you leave from? I dont think your first sprint is to get off of Rt 22.Live pretty close,would like to do the ride one of these weekends.Do you park at the shop?


We park at the shop and that's where we begin. We make the left onto the shoulder of Rt. 22 VERY briefly and go to, I believe it's Raymond St. At 8AM, traffic isn't really an issue.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

i think i met you when you were getting the shop organized. didn't you used to have a location in westfield? aren't you related to the owner of the cranford shop? i'll have to stop in and see how the shops been coming along.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

lactic acidosis said:


> i think i met you when you were getting the shop organized. didn't you used to have a location in westfield? aren't you related to the owner of the cranford shop? i'll have to stop in and see how the shops been coming along.


Your correct on all accounts except I'm a friend of Pete the shop owner..


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

The ride sounds good to me, hope to see you guys this sunday. I'll be the one with a Giant OCR Composite Limited.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

pdm362 said:


> The ride sounds good to me, hope to see you guys this sunday. I'll be the one with a Giant OCR Composite Limited.


Great, looks like it's going to be a great day!!


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, finally getting a chance to report our workout last weekend. On Sat. we started at the store nad rode to Rahway River Park where we did some sprints around the park and then rode back. On Sunday we did a 40 mile ride. All in all, a great day, except for my front tire grenading. We had a new rider with us and he told us afterward that he had a big smile on his face because he had such a good time. Afterward we all went to a diner and had some breakfast. We're not a bunch of ego-maniacs that won't make a new rider feel welcome. So come out and check it out on any given weekend.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am pretty bummed out about not being able to make it. I had to help my folks out because they had a leak in their roof. I'll try to come out this Saturday.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll have to stop in there one day, I pass it all the time, I am a local. 

You have to love the hills in Watchung, you guys go up Johnston Dr. yet, that is a favorite of mine.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> I'll have to stop in there one day, I pass it all the time, I am a local.
> 
> You have to love the hills in Watchung, you guys go up Johnston Dr. yet, that is a favorite of mine.


We go to Johnson Dr. all the time. We did some nice riding this weekend. We went mountain bikeing yesterday morning at Chimney Rock and today we did a nice hilly 25 mile ride through Watchung and the Great Swamp.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

fujiguy said:


> We go to Johnson Dr. all the time. We did some nice riding this weekend. We went mountain bikeing yesterday morning at Chimney Rock and today we did a nice hilly 25 mile ride through Watchung and the Great Swamp.


I was at the store today, stopped by after the gym just to see the front. 

I was hoping they were open cause I snapped my seat retainer bolt today :mad2: 
That blew my Johnston Dr. (and riding) aspirations for today.

I have not been to Chimney Rock in a long time, my aluminum hardtail just kicks my ass and loosens my fillings in that place.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Fujiguy,

are you guys riding this weekend on road? I plan on joining. Is it still at 8 AM by the bike shop described above?


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, we'll be riding 8 am from the store. Sorry, I've been away from my pc the last couple of days with work and riding.


----------

